# Sound über Line-out geht nicht



## Honigpumpe (3. April 2017)

*Sound über Line-out geht nicht*

Hab Sound-Probleme am PC. Umleitung über USB an Monitor klappt, aber wenn ich auf Line-out umstelle, höre ich nichts. Dabei bin ich davon überzeugt, daß die Boxen funktionieren.

Hab aber keine anderen Boxen, um das mal zu testen. Wie kann ich jetzt prüfen, ob über Line-out was rausgeht? Könnte ich auch so Ohrstöpsel, die ich noch in der Schublade habe, an Line-out -- also nicht über Kopfhörer-Ausgang -- ausprobieren? Müßte ich da was hören, oder kommt das irgendwie mit Widerstand oder so nicht hin? Bin kein Elektrotechniker.


----------



## Herbboy (3. April 2017)

Was für eine Umleitung per USB meinst du denn? Die Boxen kannst du ganz simpel testen, indem du sie mal an ein Handy anschließt und da zb nen Song abspielst. Und den Line-Out kannst du testen, indem du da mal normale Kopfhörer dranmachst, die auch ins Handy passen. 

btw: Nutzt du vlt gleichzeitig ein USB.-eadset oder so?


----------



## Honigpumpe (3. April 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Was für eine Umleitung per USB meinst du denn?



Windows-Soundmixer. Dann eben auf die Monitore gehen. Da hab ich Sound.



> Die Boxen kannst du ganz simpel testen, indem du sie mal an ein Handy anschließt und da zb nen Song abspielst.



Gute Idee. Werde ich mal machen.



> Und den Line-Out kannst du testen, indem du da mal normale Kopfhörer dranmachst, die auch ins Handy passen.



Das wollte ich wissen. Da kam nämlich nichts.

EDIT: Zur USB-Frage: Ich lag falsch. Du hast, wie immer, recht. Ist ja gar nicht USB, sondern HDMI bzw. DP. Sorry, mein Fehler.


----------



## Herbboy (3. April 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Windows-Soundmixer. Dann eben auf die Monitore gehen. Da hab ich Sound.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 also, wenn du die Monitore in den Soundoptionen für die Wiedergabe aktiv haben solltest, kannst nicht gleichzeitig die Soundkarte vom PC nutzen. Du musst die Monitore dann für den Sound deaktivieren und nur die Soundkarte aktiv haben, da steht oft so was wie "Lautsprecher" und dann klein drunter "AC 97" oder "Realtek" oder so, wenn du Mainboardsound nutzt.


----------



## Honigpumpe (3. April 2017)

Okay, ich hab's. Bei den Soundsticks von Harmann Kardon war der linke Stecker nicht ganz drauf, dann gehen wohl gleich beide Speaker nicht. Jetzt hab ich wieder Internet mit Ton. Der Stummfilm war aber auch ganz okay. Danke, herbboy, ich dachte schon, ich hätte irgendwo 'nen Kurzen drin, weil ich aus Versehen etwas an der Kopfhörerbuchse geruckelt hatte. War zum Glück nicht der Fall.

Dann legen wir gleich mal los mit Alanis Morrissette. Die geht immer.


----------



## Herbboy (3. April 2017)

Bei kanadischer alternative/Rock/Pop-Musik steh ich zwar eher auf Birthday Massacre, aber die ist auch ganz ok


----------

